# New Interior has Arrived!!



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

2012 Cruze Custom Interior - YouTube

I will see if I can take some pictures to post as well, I apologize for video quality, as I say in the video it was taken on my phone, in my drive way.

I might try and have my cousin make a second, proper video, but for now this will do.

Enjoi!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice! That headliner looks a lot better than I expected!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Nice! That headliner looks a lot better than I expected!


When I put it in at first it was a really dark maroon compared to the cherry red vinyl, but I will say that I like it darker. It doesn't distract your eyes while driving to want to look up, and its not boring and black.

The other plus that comes with suede is that when I'm waiting to pick up friends I can recline my seat back and doodle on my roof now. Only one of my friends has yet to realize this so far, but that was because it was the first time seeing the suede so he was looking up there anyways.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good man. Thanks for the shout out lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks awesome. I love the black trim pieces on the dash. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks Awesome Good Job! Is it all vinyl, including ceiling?


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Everything looks real nice man, can I just say I am jealous of how nice your seats look


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> Looks Awesome Good Job! Is it all vinyl, including ceiling?


The headliner(celing) is suede.

@xtreme: you know you messed up when the maker of the tiger sub box thinks you made something awful  on a side note I knew it would work out nicely, unlike you with your doubts haha.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

thats sexy, how much did this all cost and time?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks pretty awesome, well done eh!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

**** now that looks sweet! I imagine it looks 10000000 better in the real red instead of the camera pink lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> **** now that looks sweet! I imagine it looks 10000000 better in the real red instead of the camera pink lol.


You have no idea haha, Mick can back me up on this, he saw it in person at the So Cal meet on Saturday.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

looks really good


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

amazing, makes me wanna invest more time on my interior. Gotta finish the exterior and performance first!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome interior man! I wish I knew removing the passenger side air bag cover removed so easily. Would have made hiding my PAC adapter a lot easier then squeezing my hand in there from the side. So it is just two screws and it pops off?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Awesome interior man! I wish I knew removing the passenger side air bag cover removed so easily. Would have made hiding my PAC adapter a lot easier then squeezing my hand in there from the side. So it is just two screws and it pops off?


Yup, but its easier to grab with the trim removed around the stereo.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Yup, but its easier to grab with the trim removed around the stereo.


Cool thanks. Taking that trim off is a piece of cake, need to remove that again this summer for plasti-dip. Do you need to worry about the air bag at all when removing the trim where I should disconnect the ground of the battery?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Cool thanks. Taking that trim off is a piece of cake, need to remove that again this summer for plasti-dip. Do you need to worry about the air bag at all when removing the trim where I should disconnect the ground of the battery?


Not at all, the trim piece itself sits on top of a piece of plastic that the airbag is under.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OK Moderators let this fly ... do not delete ,,,,,,,,, smurf you really are talented with a needle and thread..
Bravo ..reminds me of A school a fellow , with a late 60 's Riviera could do that and He did , Amazed me then and you have amazed me today, Thanks....


Out of the words of a carpenter.....T,I T S ..this term is utilized after you accomplish a goal, or structure .........


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks awesome man good job! Hey smurf one question what did you use to paint the center dash where the radio is? (Sliver trim)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Looks awesome man good job! Hey smurf one question what did you use to paint the center dash where the radio is? (Sliver trim)


Shitty Rustoleum OEM dash trim paint. I wouldn't recommend it, it just bubbled up in random places and shows the original paint. I'm going to try and re-paint it with some better suited paint. I would try and find some better paint, probably ask around at a auto paint shop or a pepboys if you cant find one. I have yet to try it, but the same black vinyl & fabric dye that I used for the pillars/visors/holds might work.


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

look way better in person (seen for myself at socal meet last Saturday)


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Shitty Rustoleum OEM dash trim paint. I wouldn't recommend it, it just bubbled up in random places and shows the original paint. I'm going to try and re-paint it with some better suited paint. I would try and find some better paint, probably ask around at a auto paint shop or a pepboys if you cant find one. I have yet to try it, but the same black vinyl & fabric dye that I used for the pillars/visors/holds might work.


im going to plastidip mine white... you should try black dip with the glossifier... or red with metalizer and glossifier....that would look sweet... and if it turns out you dont like it just peel the **** off


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CHUV said:


> im going to plastidip mine white... you should try black dip with the glossifier... or red with metalizer and glossifier....that would look sweet... and if it turns out you dont like it just peel the **** off


Haha, I'm going to try and paint it either black or red, then sticker bomb it with black/white/grey/red stickers.


----------

